# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  لعبة..اختبار.. الذكاء والصبر..!!(صعبه و ممتعه))

## Princess

مرحبا.. 
هل انت شخص عادي؟؟
ام عبقري؟؟
ام خارق الذكاء !! 
انها اللعبة التي لم يستطع انهائها سوى 4000 شخص في العالم  

هذه عبارة عن مشاركه تحتاج تشغيل مخك  

اخليكم وياها.. 
صراحة شي ممتع جدا  

تختبر ذكاءك وقدرتك على الاستنتاج والاكتشاف  

وبنفس الوقت تختبر هدوء اعصابك 
لانك لو من النوع العصبي ... ما راح تكملها  

شرح اللعبه.. 
أنت في غرفة مقفلة باحكام  

وعليك ان تجد 13 عنصر موجود بالغرفة حتى تنفتح لك الغرفة وتخرج منها  

إن وجدت من 0-6 عناصر  
فنسبة ذكائك بكل أسف منخفضة جدا جدا  
و إن وجدت من 6-8 عناصر  

نسبة ذكائك منخفضة و لكن ليس إلى درجة الغباء و الحمدلله   
أما إن وجدت من 9-10 عناصر  
نسبة ذكاء إنسان طبيعي  
و إن وجدت 11-12 عنصر  
أنت تتمتع بنسبة ذكاء عالية و فوق المعدل الطبيعي  
و إن تمكنت من إيجاد كل الأشياء  
فستكون أحد الـ 4000 شخص ممن تمكنوا من إيجادها  

العـــــــــــب هنــــــــــــا

اني لعبتها وحصلت 12 عنصر  
وهذي نتيجتي 
 
اللي يحصل العنصر 13
ما شالله عليه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
يعلمني وين لقااه..  ؟؟ 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــاحووو ،،*
*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهووو  وووووووووو ،،*
*بعد جهد جهيد ،،*
*لقيت كل إلأغراض ،،*
*بس للأسف ما أعرف أدرج لكـ خيتي الصوره ،،*
*المهم بشرح لكـ ،،*
*وأنتي أكيد بتفهمي عليي ،،*
*الخاتمين خيوووه ،،*
*تروحي تحطيهم في الصندوق الأحمر ،،* 
*وهذا بعد الأبيض إلي كأنهـ ميل ما أدري ورقهـ ملوتهـ هههه هههه هههه ،،*
*المهم انتين أكيد فهمتي عليي ،،*
*بعد تحطيهـ مكان البوز ،، يعني الطويل ،،*
*خيوووه ماعلي تحملي تخريفي من الفرحهـ واللهـ ،، خخخخ* 
*اي المهم بعدين ينفتح لش الصندوق ،،*
*وتحطي فيهـ الشريط ،، والبطاريهـ ،،*
*وأسم اللهـ عليش وعلى عمرش ،،*
*بيطلع لش واحد يرقص ،،*
*وأنتهت السالفهـ ،،*
*لا لا خيوووه ،،*
*لكن الباب ما فتح ،،* 
*يا فرحهـ ماتمت ،،* 
*طلع لي داكـ الخبل وقام يرقص ويرقص ،،*
*وبعدين ما أدري ،،*
*بروح أحاول وبرجع أعطيكـ أخر الأخبار ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ روعهـ أطروحتكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*دمت بهذا العطاء ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## khozam

انا بعد شفت كل الاغراض 
ولا انفتح عندي الباب
بس ما اعرف كيف احط الصورة 
يسلموووووووووو خيوة على اللعبة 
اهم شي اني شفتهم كلهم 


يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*خيوووه ،،*
*راحت عيوني ،،* 
*ميل يكحل عواينهم هع هع ،،*
*بعد جبنا ليهم الأغراض ،،*
*ويش يبغو ،،* 
*بقوم أحط رويسي وأنام ،،< ياخوفي أقعد أفكر في اللعبهـ ،،* 
*و بكرة برجع هنا ،،*
*يا أني يا هم ،، < عفر عصبت ،، هع هع* 
*سـ أعود قريبا ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوى حصلت 9 
يعني ذكائي طبيعي 
الحمد لله

----------


## Princess

مرررحبا
ههههههههههههههه
ما شالله تبارك الله ... عليكم .. للدموع احساس + الحبيب ..
يعطيكم الف عافيه.. 
على شان تحطو الصوره.. سوو ليها برنت سكرين (( زي موجود بالكي بورد .. يختلف طريقة كتابته من كي بورد لآخر ))
اني عندي اسمه PrtSc
راح ينسخ الشاشه.. بعدين روحو لبرنامج الرسام او الفوتوشوب.. ctrl+ v راح تلصق صورة الشاشه.. قصو بالمستطيل بس النتيجه ..
وخلاص .. 
للدموع احسااس.. فديتش .. 

اني سووويت من قبل مثل ما قلتي خيه ..
وطلع لي هاللي يرقص ههههههههههههه 

بس ويش هو العنصر 13 المفقوود
المفقود هو سي دي .. علبة السي دي فااااضيه..؟؟؟
زين..
فتحت الدروج اللي فوق ثنينهم وانصرعت سحر..
طلعو فيهم سي ديات.. بس ما انضمو لقائمة العناصر..!! :weird:  
فصااارو 14 عنصر .. 12 عنصر في القائمه والسي ديات من الدرجين
وشوو 13 ههههههههه وما طلعو السيديات في القائمه..!!
يااا اني يا هاللعبه... :evil: 
خييه شكلش ما حصلتي العنصر 13 !!!
زي عناصري 12 عنصر
 

اذا حصلتيه ما اتوقع يكون غير السي دي ... واذا شي ثاني خبرينا عنه.. :wink: 
برجع ليها اني واطلع روحها قبل لا تطلع رووحي  :toung: 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن 
عفاف الهدى.. الحمدلله خيه.. تشكري نورتينا.. 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

عدتها مره ثالثه

مخي مخربط

ههههههههههههههههه من عذر التفكير اكله اكل

لا فعلا بس 12 عنصر
ظل مخزن في عقلي الباطن  :wacko:  محتويات الدروج اللي بدون اقفال  وصورة نتيجتي  .. قالت ويه سحر.... وفكرت عمري اخذتهم وفي المره الثانيه لما طلعو فكرت شي جديد.. :toung:  :embarrest: . << خلاص المخ انوكل قالت ويه سحر  بس هيهاااات  :notrust: 

شوفي غناتي هاللي يرقص..
اخر شي في رقصته 
يأشر على جهة اليسار
ويطلع شكل زي  النجمه

شكل سر العنصر 13
في رقصة هالخبل وهالنجمه اللي تطلع

جاري الحوسه

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم اللهـ بـ الخير ،،*
*أي واللهـ خيوووه ،،*
*أني بعد أتوقع أن السر في النجمهـ ،،*
*لكن يا خيهـ عفست في كل مكان ،،*
*لو على كيفي جبت مطرقهـ وكسرتهـ ،،*
*كان أشوف شي ،،*
*ولا من ،،*
*وأني حالي حاااالش ،،*
*جاااااااااااااااري العفسهـ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــكم اللهـ بـ الخير ،،*
*خيوووه ،،*
*السر في النجمهـ ،،*
*أسمعي أني ضغطت في مكانها ،،*
*وطلع لي مربع زين ،،*
*وفيهـ خزنهـ ،،* 
*لكن يبغى ليها رقم ،، وأتوقع أن سر الرقم في الورقهـ ،،*
*جاااااااااااري البحث والتنقيب عن سر الرقم ،،*
*و راجعهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســــــــــــــــر هنااا ،،*
**
*و باقي الرقم بس ،،* 
*شكلي بروح أسوي وبحث وأستقصاء عن الشركهـ ،،*
*و الحرف ،، والشركاء ،، إلي تتكلم عنهم الورقهـ ،،*
*كان أوصل لـ شي ،،*
*بحــــــــــــــــــــــاول ،،*
*وأوافيش بـ الأخبار خيوووه ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

صدق صدق صدق
اللعب وياش  اكثر من متعه  :icon30: 
ههههههههههههه اني من شفت النجمه غناتي واني اعص محلها ماطلع لي شي.. قلت اخبرش عنها ..

رحت الناحيه الثانيه قلت يمكن انعكاس
 :unsure: 

صاقعه شكلها ايدي ثقيله ما طلع لي مثل ما تقولي  :angry: 
في 3 مفاتيح
مفتاحين فضي وذهبي زي بعض
للدروج

واحد شكله غير .. فضي وكبير .. شكله للخزنه..  :huuh: 
 اني عندي هالمفتاح واشك انه للخزنه...
حصلتيه؟؟؟
جربتيه؟؟ وقال بعد لازم رقم سري ؟؟

اني يااا اني ياهالجدار الا اشلخه هو ونجمته .. يفتح يعني يفتتتح  :mad: 

موفقه حبابه
استمتعت وياش  :kaseh: 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

:ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue: 
*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم اللهـ بـ الخير ،،*
 :help:  :help: 
*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهووووووووووووووووووو  و ،،* 
**
*وأخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا ،،*
*طلعت من الغرفهـ ،،*
*ياعلي يا خيوووه ،،*
*لو تشوفيني تقولي محصلهـ مليون ألف ،، هع هع* 
*من الفرحهـ ،،،*
*وناااااااااااااسهـ ،،*
*إذا تبون أخرب عليكم اللعبهـ ،،*
*قولو لي ،،*
*وأنزل لكم الصور ،،* 
*با نزل لكم بس الصورة الأخيرة ،،*
*إلي تدلل أني طلعت من الغرفهـ ،،*
*إليكم ،،*

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــلام ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أي خيوووه ،،*
*أصبري لحد ما يخلص الخبل رقصتهـ ،،*
*و تروح الخرابيط إلي تطلع وياهـ ،،*
*بعدين أضغطي ثلاث مرات ،،*
*وبيطلع المربع ،،*
*روحي إليهـ وبيفتح ،،*
*ومثل ما قلت لكـ قبل الرقم سره في الورقهـ ،،*
*موفقهـ ،،*
*أني طلعت للحريهـ ،،*
*وعقبال عندكـ خيتووو ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــــــــــلام ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## قمر دنياي

وي وي وي تعبت و اني ادور  
الخاتم الثاني ساعدوني في وين شفتوه ؟؟؟؟ 
تحياتي

----------


## Princess

مرررحبا

الف الف مبرررروك خيووه وعقبااالي...


الخاتم الثاني
افتحي وسكري في الستاره كذا مره
وبيطيح على الأرض 

ماااني  :sad2: 
مااااااااااني حصلت الخزنه
ورحت لمعلومات الورقه
وكتبت الموقع فتح  
هذا 
http://www.datacraft.co.jp/takagism/rr/history.html 

بعدين  :sad2:  باصيح
فتحت هذا 
اللي فيه.. 
www.takagism.net 
محجووووووووووووووب  :closedeyes: 
 :sad2:  ماني مالت على هالأتصال.... 
في ساعه احصل 12 عنصر
وفي يوم اناطح لأجل الأخير.. 
الله كريم..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*خيوووه ،،*
*لا تفقدي الأمل ،،*
*أكتبي أسم الشركهـ في غوغل ،،*
*عساه يتقلقل ،، هع هع* 
*و سوي بحث ،،* 
*بتحصلي المعلومات أكيد ،،*
*جربي و بتنجحي ،،*
*بـ إنتظار أن أراكـ بـ الجانب مني ،،*
*و ترتسم بسمتنا على المحيا ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ايووه طلع اللي الخاتم 
و سويت كلشي و بعدين طلع
لي الى يرقص وش اسوي اله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*قمر دنياي ،،*
*خيوووه أنتبهي لـ إلي يرقص ،،*
*بيأشر لكـ على مكان و تطلع لكـ نجمهـ ،،*
*مكان النجمهـ أضغطي ،،* 
*و تطلع خزنهـ ،، ما ادري صندوق ،،*
*و ياللهـ قعدي حاولي فيهـ ،،*
*علشان يفتح ،،*
*بـ التوفيق للجميع ،،*
*خااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## قمر دنياي

ياااااااعلي 

ما تندعس النجمه مادري ليش 

باحوس و باجي

----------


## قمر دنياي

تعبناك خيتي

ايوووووووه 

استوى لاكن كم 

الرقم السري ؟؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

لقيت كل العناصر ووصلت الى الخزنة
لكن مع الاسف لا اعرف كيف افتحها
كتبت الموقع ودخلت لكن مايفتح عندي
 :ranting:  :ranting:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## قمر دنياي

لؤلؤة نجفية 
حتى اني ما فتح عندي :mad:  :ranting:  :angry:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــــــبا بكم ،،*
*أخواتي العزيزات ،،*
*قمر دنياي ،، و لؤلوة نجفيهـ ،،*
*إذا أعطيتكم الرقم ،،*
*بتكونو كأنكم ما سويتو شي ،،*
*أبحثو عنهـ ،،*
*و اعفسو ،،*
*و إذا ما لقيتوه ،،*
*أكيد راح أنزل لكم الرقم وبـ الصور ،،*
*لكن بـ الأول خلينا نعطي الأعضاء الباقيين فرصهـ علشان يختبرو أنفسهم ،،*
*بعدها لي عودة أن شاء اللهـ ،،*
*و مثلما أسلفت ،،*
*سر الرقم موجود بـ الورقهـ ،،*
*خاااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

واخيـــــــــرا عرفت الرقم :bigsmile: 
وطلع لي مفك
بس ما اعرف وين استعمله  :sad2:  :sad2: 
اجرب مرة ثانية 
ولي عودة

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرية واخيرا كسرت مقبض الباب 
وطــــــــــــــلعت
مو مصدقة :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## قمر دنياي

امممممممممم 

اني شكلي عرفت هو في وين لاكن 

ماهو راضي يندعس لي 

((احد يقول لي شو هو الرقم السري))

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
كلووووووووووووش وش وش وش 
 
طلعت اني بعد
ههههههههههههههههه وناسه... 
 شلخت مقبض الباب ..<< يازعم قويه  :atkal:  
وهذي صورة نصري 
هنــــــــا 
يسلموو خيه للدموع احساس 
استمتعت واني وياش وااايد لا خلا ولا عدم يالغاليه..  :embarrest:  
ويسلمو الجميع عالتواجد والمحاوله
استمروو.. 
على فكره.. 
حبايبي اني امس في غضون ساعه طلعت 12 عنصر
واليوم من 3 العصر الى هاللحظه توني مطلعه العنصر 13
ما وقفت لين طلعته.. هو عنااد هو صبر اللي هووو  
المهم يطلع واطلع من هالغرفه... 





موفقين وعقبااال البقيه  :bigsmile:  
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ لرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

**
**
*خيووووووووووووه ،،*
*ألف ألف ألف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــروكـ ،،*
*واللهـ كل شوي أرجع أفتح الصفحهـ ،،*
*أنتظر خبر طلعتكـ ،،*
*ونااااااسهـ ،،*
*الحين الواااحد يضحكـ صدق ،،*
*بجد أحلى لعبهـ لعبتها بـ حياااااتي ،،*
*وكل حلاوتها بسبب وجودكـ معاااي ،،*
*ربي يخليكـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*وما يحرمنا منكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*لعبة روعة ههههههههه استجنيت كاني قاعده ومحبوسه ونقهرت ابي اطلع*

*خخخخخخخخخ حصلت 9 الحمد لله على كل حال بعد ماعصبت تقهرر اللعبة يبيلها صبرر*

*شكرا عللطرح اختي امورة*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*امممممممم راح العبها مره ثانية لين اطلع*

*موفقين لكل خير*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*اممممممممم حصلت كل شي وطحت عللخزنة والحلل لفتحها*

*اخخخخخخخ اشوي اعصب ابي اطلع*

----------


## صمته جرحني

يسلموا عاللعبة بصراحة انا وحدة طلع لي 10 نعمة كريم ////// ذكائها على قدها هههههههه

بس بضل احاول فيها الى غاية ما اطلع بصراحة عصبت وما قدرت اكمل بس لي عودة 

تحياتي

----------


## جررريح الررروح

انتون ناس فاضين انا صار اليي يومين ادور ماشفت شي :wacko: 

طلعت المفتاحين
والدبلتني
والصندوق الاحمر
والواير
والورقة
والسي دي
وشريط الفيديو
وحطيت الدبلتين في الصندوق الاحمر وخلاص جيمت عفر

علموني ويش الاناقص ماسويته 
وبكمل يلله
بسرعة له :notrust:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــــــــــاح الخير ،،*
*خيووو جررريح الررروح ،،*
* هههه هههه هههه هههه* 
*ياعلي ما قدرت على كلمهـ جيمت ،،*
*شوف هذي الأغراض إلى المفروض تشوفها ،،* 
*و عددهم 12*

*و الأغراض إلي المفروض تحطهم في الصندوق الأحمر ،،*
*هم ،،*
**
*أن شاء اللهـ أكون أفدتكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## Princess

ههههههههه مرحبا

ما شالله عليكم
حاااولو وابحثوو ولا تيأسوو
هههههههههههه عجبتني جيمت تبع خينا جريح الروح.. هههههههههه سلامتكم 
ما قصرت خيتكم للدموع احساس عطتكم شوية معلومات مفيده
وشغلو مخكم وكملو الباقي

ترى الردود ما بين سطورها في تغشيش بعد  :wink: 
وانتون وشطارتكم

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آنسة دراقة

يسلمو على اللعبة الحلوة

----------


## جررريح الررروح

:sad2: والله راسي افتر :wacko: 
والاخير يعني ترى انا في العمل لااخرب الشغل الحين علموني له



الطبشور والبتاري والمفتاح الثالث من وين طلعتوهم :rolleyes: 

ترى انا مااعرف الا افتح الدرج 
وارفع المخذة
ومن القهر اصاقع بالستارة ههههههههههههههه :bigsmile: 

زين والله العظيم راسي جيم مو امزح
زين بس علموني عن الطبشور والبتري والمفتاح الثالث وينه
وخلاص انا بكمل

 :toung: انتظر زين

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــــــــــــــــاحكـ الخير ،،*
*خيووو ،،*
*أسمح لس أتأخرت علما شفت ردكـ ،،*
*شوف خيي الطبشور ،، تشوفهـ ورا المخدة يعني في السرير ،،*
*و البطاريهـ ،، تلاقيها بين الطوف و المنام على السرير بعد عند الحافهـ ،،*
*و المفتاح الثالث ،، مو أنت المفروض ركبت الواير في ما ادري ويش يسموه ،،*
*المهم روح أضفط على إلى تشغلهـ ،، وتالي روح مكان إلي يحطو السي دي ،،*
*و أضغط عليها بيفتح لكـ  ومكان السي دي بتشوف المفتاح الثالث ،،*
*إن شاء اللهـ تكون فهمت عليي ،،*
*وإذا حسيت شرحي مو لهناكـ ،،*
*أعطيني خبر ،،* 
*و أنزل لكـ الصور ،،* 
*ولا يهمكـ ،،*
*كل شي ولا تقبع الستاره ،، هع هع ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

والاخير :med: 
انا طلعتهم كلهم 
ومثل ماقلتو رحت الى الصندوق الاحمر سويت كلشي 
وطلع هذا الخبل وهو يترقص وبعدين طلعت النجمة بس اذا اضغط عليها يرجع 
الى نفس الغرفة يطلع المكتبة مع الاستيريو والاخير يعني :angry: 

يعني غصب الاتبغو اسوني غبي  :seif: 
زين الحين ويش اسوي طلعت النجمة الابعد مايرقص الغبي تطلع
بس اذا اضغط عليها ترجع داخل الغرفة :huuh: 

يلله ساعدوني والا ترى بير مشاكل الحين في العمل :bigsmile:

----------


## جررريح الررروح

ابشركم خلاص طلعت الخزنة :wavetowel2: 

زين بس باقي الرقم السري

طيب لمحو عاد اشوي عن الرقم :huuh:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبــــــــــــــــــاح الخير ،،*
*في الرقم السري ما في تلميحات ،،* 
*بس سر الرقم موجود في الورقهـ ،،*
*أقرئها و حاول تتوصل لهـ ،،*
*بـ إنتظار خروجكـ سالم ،،* 
*و بدون مشاااكل ،،* 
*خااااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

صباح الخير
والله ماادري افتر راسي فر يمكن لاني مساهر وماشكلي بنام والسبب هذي 

دخلت على الورقة وفتحت الرابط
وادني دواعيس اتغويت صراحة اخر شي ماشفت نفسي الافي هذي
الغرفة هنا
وطلع اليي هيكل عضمي واصوات وربي مرعبة المشكلة اني لوحدي
وفي مكان مهجور يادافع البلا
يلله شوف سالفة الحين هذي الغرفة الاجبتها اليكم


وعلموني عاد على الرقم والاترى مابنام

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــــــــــــــــاح الخيراااات ،،*
*ما تسوى عليكـ خيي ،،*
*من الصبح رعب و تخويف ،، هع هع*
*غربلها اللهـ من لعبهـ ،،*
*فرت راسكـ ،،*
*زين أني بعطيكـ بس إشارة لـ إيجاد الرقم السري ،،*
*وأكيد بتحصلهـ بسرعهـ ،، <  وأنتين بعد عنوده  أعطيها إياه وخلاص ،،* 
*لا ما عليكـ خيي ،،*
*إذا حصلتها لحالكـ ،، بتحس بـ فرحهـ الأنتصار ،،  <  قاعدين في حرب أحنا* 
*الموهييييييييييييم خيوو ،،*
*روح سوي بحث عن تأريخ الشركهـ ،،*
*إلي هو تاريخ التأسيس ،،*
*وإن شاء اللهـ تطلع ساااالم ،،*
*أيهـ صحيح ،،*
*أبري ذمتي و سامحني عاالقصور خيووو ،،*
*ترى اليوم رايحهـ العمره ،،*
*نسألكم برائهـ الذمهـ جميعا ،،* 
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

انا طلعت مو ذكي :closedeyes: 
رسبت رسبت افي فايدة 

وتشكرو على الطرح ولا بصدع راسي خلاص
واتروحي واتجي بسلامة خيتي لاتنسونا من الدعاء
سلاااام

----------


## Princess

عزف الرموش
ربي يسلمش

جرريح الرووح

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لله صبرك..  :rolleyes:  
<< تتابع عن بعد المجرمه  :wink:  
ترجعي بالسلامه يالغاليه والله يتقبل.. ولا خلا ولا عدم.. 
خيو سلامة راسك.. ومنت راسب ولا تستسلم
ههههههههههه الورقه ويش عنوانها.. اسم اللعبه + كلمة history 
عاد نسيت اني ويش الكلمه الأوليه اللي هي اسم اللعبه
حط هالجمله في قوقل الله يسلمك وسوي بحث
ترى اني طلعت كلمة المرور من احد المنتديات واحد حاطنها... :wink:  :toung:  
نبغى الكل يلعب ويجرب ما نبغى احد ياخذها بارده مبرده..
دور في ردود المواضيع اللي على هاللعبه وراح تحصله
واذا حصلته لا تعلم احد به  :cool: 
<<< اخاف ما يعود خلاص عاف هالصفحه  :wacko: 
موفق
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جررريح الررروح

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
حيووووووووووووووووووو
كلووووووووووووووش

حليتها هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس اسمحو اليي مااعرف انزل الصور

بس على اساس لاتقولو شلاخ العلامة في النهاية 
اطلع السكروب وتكسر يدة الباب وتطلع 

 :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2: 
تانكيو صدق انها فرت مخي وربي مو قادر انام 

يسلمووووووووووو على الطرح المميز واليكم تقييم مني

واشكر الاخوات الكريمات الاساعدوني
للدموع احساس
واميرة المرح
 :coool:  :signthankspin:  :kaseh:

----------


## ليالي

هلا..

حصلت على كل شي
وفتحت الصندوق
طلع اللي يرقص بس ماعرفت بعدين شسوي
كل ماضغط يروح كل شي

----------


## Hussain.T

صحيحى جاي متأخر 

 هاللعبة حلوة

طلعت 12 ووصلت الى الخزانة 


يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## Princess

:clap: 


هههههههههههههههههه الف مبرووك خيو جرريح
شفت حلاوة النجاح لما تتعب
وطعم النصر لذيييذ...

هههههههههههه اتخيلك من الفرحه عملت العمايل 
الله يديم عليك النجاح والأفراح
وحلو الواحد يتعب

هاللعبه تعلمنا الثقه في القدرات والأمكانيات 
و الصبر
و سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري .. مثل ما علمنا امامنا علي عليه السلام..


 تسلم خيو ونورتنا واستمتعنا معاك


ليالي .. يعطيش العافيه خيه
حاولي وان شالله توصلي

شبل الطفوف 

ان تصل متأخرا خير من ان لا تصل .. حاول يللا واستخرج العنصر 13 و اطلع من الغرفه..نورتنا خيو وياهلا

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*واييييييييييي كلللوش امورة طلعت طلعت للحرية*

*وي كم يوم صار لي العبها طفرت قروني*

*تسلمي عللطرح الحلو*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

:wacko:  ياااااااااااااربي

هذا اللي يرقص مزهقني 

ماني قادره اصيد منه النجمه

وووووووووووووووف

شوي بس وافقد اعصابي

واني حالفه اني ما اقوم والا واني طالعه من الغرفه

فرحمو حالي وقولو لي كيف اصيد النجمه :angry: 

حياتي

----------


## غرام العاشقين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي

ويـــــلي ويــــــــــــــــــــــلي

 :wavetowel2:   :wavetowel2:   :wavetowel2: 


 :clap:   :clap:   :clap: 


وآخـــــيراً طلعت بطلعت الروح  :wacko: 

بس والله انها لعبة كشوووووووووخه

يسلموو خيتتووو

أمووووووووووووووووره

ربي يعطيك ألف عااااااااااافيه

<<مستااااااااااااااااانسه بالقوووووووووه :lol: 

 :signthankspin: 

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

أحم .. أحم
شحـــــــــآلش غناتي أميروووه <<وحشتينيي بالقوه
الموهم عآد بقول لش سالفتي وياها :bigsmile: 
لما عطيتيني الرابط خلف الكواليس <<المسن يعنوو
لعبتها وطلعت مادري كم .. المهم عصبت ونقهرت وفور دميي وطلعت منها :evil: 
اليوم غراموه من شويات يعني عطتني الرابط ولعبتها
طبعا اني قلت لازم اطلع منها قبلها  :wink:  :wink: <<<طبعا ماقلت ليها بس الحين بنفضح 
المهم طلعت منها قبلها نيهههههههههههههههااي :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
ويوووو
المهم باركو ليي طلعت منها وكسرت الباب :atkal: 
يدة الباب وهيه تطيح ونآآآسه بس كان ودي اشلخ الباب تشليخ واقسمه قسمتين وضربتين :wacko:  <<<الله المعين
بس المهم ماغبي عليكم .. زهرة البنفسج أحم سآعدتني شووووي :bigsmile: 
لو ماساعدتني كآن كسرت الجهاز هع
يسلموو حياتو امووور 
يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههههه
مرحباااا

مبرووك عليكم النصر حبايبي
ودوووم هالفرحه يارب
نورتوووني ولا خلا ولا عدم
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ليالي

اخيرا نجحت  :clap:  :clap: 
بس ماعرفت احط الصورة

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

باركو ليي حليتها كلها وفتحت الباب 
بس الا تعبني الرقم السري بديت من 1الين 9999 لين صدت الرقم
فتحنا الخزنة


كسرنا الباب

----------


## جــــود

يسلموو على اللعبه 
واللعبه لعبتها من قبل وحصلت  12

----------


## نور الهدى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويلي عليكم 


طلعو اليي 12 وطلع اليي الي يرقص بس كل ما اضغط على النجمه ارجع للاستريو 

المهم اني زهقت وطلعت منها 

تسلمي اميرة على  اللعبه 
حلوة جذيه تغير جو فيها ههههه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

ياهلا فيكم جميع
ليالي الف مبرووك خيه نورتي وياهلا

ابو جاسم هههههههههههه ما شالله عليك وعلى هالتجربه
الف مبروك يعطيك العافيه

جود .. نورتي خيه .. وعقبال العنصر 13 يارب

نور الهدى .. ههههههههههههه خوبلش هاللي يرقص اجل .. تسلمي والله اذا بغيتي تطلعي اقري السطور بين الردود وراح تلاقي الطريقه

لا خلا ولا عدم
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمين يالغلا نتيجتي مثل نتيجتج
حصلت على 12 شيء بس خيووو ما عرفت اشلون انسخ الصوره
تحيااااتي
عذابـ المشاعر

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اهووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عني
ماطلع الى لا صندوق ولاصناديق
وهذا الليت مشغل وراحت عيني لو مطفى زي كل يوم
كان ماشوف شي للكتابه
شكلي بضم صوتي مع خواتي وبكرة اشوفها دورت راسي
يسلمواا

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

عذاب المشاعر
ياهلا خيه
 هذي نتيجتي المبدئيه , :toung: , بعدين حصلت الـ 13 وطلعت من الغرفه. :embarrest: . نورتي حبابه وياهلا

دموعه..
هههههههههه قوومي نااامي. :bleh: .. نومة الهنيه. :atkal: . ولاحقه عليها.. وسلامتش شكلش عصبتي مره :sila: 

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

